

Scientists most likely found water in an Exoplanet - Mitt
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/07/140724092820.htm

======
xxxmadraxxx
Actual article headline:

"Hubble finds three surprisingly dry exoplanets: 'Hot Jupiters' had only one-
tenth to one one-thousandth the amount of water predicted"

Ever thought of a career penning clickbait?

